# the mini plinker



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hi all this is the fist design i have made of another drawing i have made on paper so i think its a ok attempt my others just i make them up as i go along i dont have a printer also but it looks pretty accurate drawing









download the pdf here :
View attachment min3.pdf


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks good. Have you built one yet?


----------

